# How to show OBS output on classroom screen



## RachelThorn (Oct 12, 2020)

I am teaching a course that is simultaneously in person and broadcast/recorded. I have two monitors plus the classroom screen. I want the first two screens to see PowerPoint and OBS controls, but I want what's shown on the screen to be exactly what is being broadcast/recorded. By the way, I am still completely puzzled by OBS's "studio mode" with the split screen. I think what I basically want is for that right-hand window in OBS to be what is shown on the classroom screen. Any advice?

Edit: Also, it would be great if I could get OBS audio output to play on the classroom speakers. I tried this in the last class and I couldn't figure out how to get it to work. I am using an HDMI cable to connect the computer to the classroom screen/speakers, so it should be possible to send sound out, too. I have IShowU Audio Capture installed.


----------



## lebaston100 (Oct 12, 2020)

You can use the "Fullscreen Projector (Program)" to display the obs output on any screen. Just right click the program (right side) area and select it in the contect menu.
If you have studio mode disabled it will be called ""Fullscreen Projector (Preview)".
A´s for audio, you have to set the "Monitoring Device" in the settings under the Audio tab to the hdmi audio device. Then in the "Advanced audio properties" (right click the mixer area) you have to set all sources that you want to out to "Monitor and Output".


----------



## RachelThorn (Oct 13, 2020)

lebaston100 said:


> You can use the "Fullscreen Projector (Program)" to display the obs output on any screen. Just right click the program (right side) area and select it in the contect menu.
> If you have studio mode disabled it will be called ""Fullscreen Projector (Preview)".
> A´s for audio, you have to set the "Monitoring Device" in the settings under the Audio tab to the hdmi audio device. Then in the "Advanced audio properties" (right click the mixer area) you have to set all sources that you want to out to "Monitor and Output".


Thank you for this! I will try what you suggested!


----------

